# NCBA Opposes Farm Bill



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MCOOL

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ncba_opposes_farm_bill_NAA_News_Release/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a chuckle about the swivel chair with adjustable height settings. LOL what an odd retaliatory item


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That was amusing.....they really went into great detail in some item descriptions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

The NCBA is not cattlemen its packers!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know about y'all but I kinda like to know where my food is coming from. We were in Aldi Foods the other day and the only fish they had that wasn't from China or Vietnam was Whiting and it was labeled Product of USA. I'm not buying seafood marked from Asia, beef either for that matter. My wife had a new recipe for Tilapia and she's going substitute Whiting for the Tilapia.

Crap even most Hershey chocolate is coming from Mexico now, somebeachs. I guess they can save a few cents per Chocolate Miniature or Kiss by having it made in Mexico.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I don't know about y'all but I kinda like to know where my food is coming from. We were in Aldi Foods the other day and the only fish they had that wasn't from China or Vietnam was Whiting and it was labeled Product of USA. I'm not buying seafood marked from Asia, beef either for that matter. My wife had a new recipe for Tilapia and she's going substitute Whiting for the Tilapia.
> 
> Crap even most Hershey chocolate is coming from Mexico now, somebeachs. I guess they can save a few cents per Chocolate Miniature or Kiss by having it made in Mexico.


I don't eat tilapia period....don't matter where it came from....ever seen Dirty Jobs? You'll not want to check out the segment on sewage treatment facilities......


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Crap, Even the catfish comes from Asia now. I know people that will not eat salmon unless it is wild!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wife and I were out one night for supper, I ordered steak. Waitress made a big deal of how it was antibiotic free. I told her I prefer non antibiotic free as I think the antibiotics taste better... She looked at me like a monkey doing a math problem....

I would rather know that steer/ heifer had an internasal when they needed it and know it wasn't fed in some rat infested hole in Bolivia... I'm just funny that way I guess...


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have supported cool all along and believe in labeling. However what is now cool, well government regs even has ruined it! Why do they have to complicate everything beyond comman sense? Perhaps "product of North America"? Mel


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I've had tilapia once or twice.

http://www.rd.com/health/healthy-eating/is-tilapia-bad-for-you/


----------

